# Recent finds on the Gold Coast



## Mitch.11 (Nov 9, 2018)

A Coastal Carpet Python (Morelia spilota mcdowelli), Common Death Adder (Acanthophis antarcticus) and Brown Tree Snake (Boiga irregularis) found recently. The climate for reptiles in South East Queensland is great at the moment.

For more info on each..
https://southeastsnakecatcher.com.au/coastal-carpet-python/
https://southeastsnakecatcher.com.au/common-death-adder/
https://southeastsnakecatcher.com.au/brown-tree-snake/

South East Reptile Relocations @ Gold Coast
https://southeastsnakecatcher.com.au/gold-coast-snake-catcher/


----------



## Yellowtail (Apr 3, 2019)

Mitch.11 said:


> A Coastal Carpet Python (Morelia spilota mcdowelli), Common Death Adder (Acanthophis antarcticus) and Brown Tree Snake (Boiga irregularis) found recently. The climate for reptiles in South East Queensland is great at the moment.
> 
> For more info on each..
> https://southeastsnakecatcher.com.au/coastal-carpet-python/
> ...


Hmmm, no need to go herping in my part of the Gold Coast, your just describing the snakes common in my backyard, seen all of those and more in last 7 days and continually relocating carpets and brown trees away from my aviaries (3 in one night recently), the aviaries are snake proof but they frighten the birds and once the cockies see you remove one they learn to call for help even at 3am so I am out there in the rain catching unfriendly carpets while the cockies watch. Carpets also crawl thru exhaust fan vents and over garage doors to get at my rodents.




[doublepost=1554253850,1541764014][/doublepost]A lot of these guys around when it rains, saw these coming in from my car last night, the feisty little one in the veggie garden is a baby about as thick as a pencil.
I've stopped photographing the carpets that I move almost every day and need to carry a torch and constantly watch the ground to avoid stepping on them at night. Hard to imagine how many you could find if you actually went looking for them.


----------



## Barry (Apr 22, 2019)

That little guy is having a Clint Eastwood moment “ do you feel lucky,punk?”


----------



## worldpacer (Apr 22, 2019)

Wow! I am impressed!


----------

